# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Cộng đồng DIDAU chung tay ủng hộ Vịnh Hạ Long trở thành kỳ quan TG.

## duongbkdn

*Hướng dẫn cách bầu chọn cho Vịnh Hạ Long* 
*31/10 tới là thời điểm kết thúc cuộc bầu chọn 7 kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mới. Tại Việt Nam, hoạt động bình chọn cho Vịnh Hạ Long cũng đang bước vào giai đoạn nước rút.* 

 Bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên của thế giới là cuộc bình chọn do tổ chức NewOpenWorld (trụ sở tại Thụy Sĩ, do tỷ phú Bernard Weber sáng lập) phát động trên toàn cầu, tiếp nối ngay sau cuộc bình chọn Bảy kỷ quan thế giới mới. Vịnh Hạ Long của Việt Nam chúng ta đã lọt vào danh sách 28 ứng viên cuối cùng để từ đó, danh sách 7 danh thắng có số phiếu cao nhất sẽ được công bố vào 11/11.



Việc Vịnh Hạ Long lọt vào Top 7 có ý nghĩa rất lớn đối với việc phát triển du lịch nước nhà cũng như quảng bá hình ảnh Việt Nam thân yêu của chúng ta đến với bạn bè thế giới. Để Việt Nam có tên trong danh sách những quốc gia có kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới, số phiếu bình chọn từ các bạn chính là yếu tố quyết định. 

 

 _Hãy cùng bầu chọn để Vịnh Hạ Long trở thành kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mới._


   Tuy nhiên, sau những màn bứt phá ngoạn mục, thứ hạng hiện tại của Vịnh Hạ Long theo các tiêu chí đánh giá từ NewOpenWorld xem ra khá chông chênh. Tuần qua, Vịnh Hạ Long là một trong bốn ứng viên bị tụt hạng. Điều này thật đáng lo ngại vì chỉ còn hơn 1 tháng nữa, cuộc bình chọn sẽ khép lại (hạn chót là 31/10). Sự bình  chọn của các bạn dành cho Vịnh Hạ Long trong thời gian này càng trở nên  có ý nghĩa hơn bao giờ hết.

Cuối tuần qua, Bộ Văn hóa - thể thao và du lịch cũng đã quyết định “huy động tổng lực cho công tác bầu chọn” vịnh Hạ Long là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mới ở giai đoạn nước rút. Được biết, 2 triệu phiếu hướng dẫn bầu chọn bằng tiếng Việt, Anh, Pháp, Nga, Trung Quốc... đã được gửi tới các doanh nghiệp du lịch, điểm du lịch, đại sứ quán, hãng hàng không... Bên cạnh đó, việc nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ du lịch tại Vịnh Hạ Long cũng được chú trọng nhằm tạo ấn tượng tốt đẹp nhất trong mắt du khách nước ngoài. 


Cách thức bình chọn cho Vịnh Hạ Long không hề khó khăn vì hiện tại, trên trang chủ của NewOpenWorld đã cập nhật tiếng Việt. Đây là nỗ lực của Bộ Văn hóa - thể thao và du lịch Việt Nam, nhằm giúp người Việt thuận lợi hơn khi thực hiện các thao tác bầu chọn.

*Các bước bình chọn cho Vịnh Hạ Long như sau*:


 Trước hết, các bạn truy cập vào trang web *New7Wonders of Nature*.

 

_Lựa chọn Tiếng Việt Nam_



 

_Chọn danh sách 7 kỳ quan thế giới mới, trong đó có Vịnh Hạ Long của Việt Nam._ 



 

_ Điền đầy đủ các thông tin theo mẫu bên dưới. Sau khi hoàn thành, các bạn nhấn Gửi bầu chọn của bạn._





_ Ngay             lập tức, e-mail xác nhận từ Ban tổ chức sẽ được gửi đến bạn. Nhấp chuột             vào đường link để thực hiện thao tác xác nhận._



  

 _Thông báo bầu chọn thành công._

----------


## hangnt

ủng hộ ngay nào
hôm qua đang định post bài này thì bạn post  :cuoi1: 
mà vote 1 ngày nhiều lần được ko hay chỉ được 1 cái thôi nhỉ

----------

